# Cheick Kongo - 50% of MMA fighters take steroids



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

In an exclusive interviw with Riddum, UFC Hwavyweight Cheick Congo, talks about his upcoming fight with Travis Browne, Lesnar vs. Carwin, Anderson Silva and steroids in MMA.



> Riddum: What can you tell us about your UFC 120 opponent Travis Browne? What are his strengths?
> 
> Cheick Kongo : His strengths are his boxing and his BJJ. He came to the UFC without any major flaws. He is the type of opponent that has everything to win by beating me. It will be my job to push him beyond his own boundaries and to stand in his way.
> 
> ...


Source: http://riddum.com/articles/exclusivites/3665-exclusive-cheick-kongo-talks-travis-browne-lesnar-vs-carwin-anderson-silva-and-steroids-in-mma

Coming from Congo, a 250 lbs+ body-builder look-a-like fighter, i don't know what to say.
Imo, 90% of fighters take some suppliments, vitamins, proteins and stuff like that. maybe a lot of fighters go to the limit, at the edge between legal an illegal.
But...maybe he knows something.

Thoughts.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

It'll always just be speculation until 50% fo fighters start testing positive. They should just implement regular drug testing (for PEDs not recreational). Test fighters every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

limba said:


> Coming from Congo, a 250 lbs+ body-builder look-a-like fighter, i don't know what to say.
> Imo, 90% of fighters take some suppliments, vitamins, proteins and stuff like that. maybe a lot of fighters go to the limit, at the edge between legal an illegal.
> But...maybe he knows something.
> 
> Thoughts.


EVERY serious athlete takes a plethora of supplements, vitamins and proteins. To say 90% of UFC fighters take it, is a big understatement. 
Also, I am certain that a huge majority of fighters take steroids and are not dumb enough to get caught, as they only get tested around the time of their fights, which is a few times a year.

To justify my claim, I present a picture of Natural Bodybuilding contestant (a man who devotes his professional career solely to building bigger muscles without the use of illegal substances)










.... and a UFC fighter


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL! I competed once at a Natural bodybuilding show... and You make an EXCELLENT point. The people there are nowhere NEAR a good deal of the UFC fighters or SF fighters (lashley, kongo, overeem, etc...) I feel like its pretty obvious they are ON...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DraganB said:


> EVERY serious athlete takes a plethora of supplements, vitamins and proteins. To say 90% of UFC fighters take it, is a big understatement.
> Also, I am certain that a huge majority of fighters take steroids and are not dumb enough to get caught, as they only get tested around the time of their fights, which is a few times a year.
> 
> To justify my claim, I present a picture of Natural Bodybuilding contestant (a man who devotes his professional career solely to building bigger muscles without the use of illegal substances)


O come on now, you've got to be kidding me?!

A picture of 2 dudes completely out of context is supposed to be evidence that anybody bigger than them is juiced?

What competition are they in, and which category? The word natural could easily mean natural in a pure sense. eg. No chemicals at all... not just illegal ones. Some context please!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

In BJ Penns book "Why I Fight" he also says that the majority of MMA fighters take steroids.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

And yet Sonnen nuthuggers are "shocked" that he tested positive and still hold out hope to this day that he took a tainted supplement. :confused05:


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

i'd say it's closer to 100% take steroids, the ones that don't lose and get kicked out of the ufc lol.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

why are ppl so surprised? really....does every1 actually think these guys are honorable and dont do anything wrong? they dont drink, dont smoke, dont fuk...its easy to pass these tests...it should be no surprise that many fighters would use steroids or at least some type of PED thats illegal....

every1 who says ''lets wait until they really do get caught!'' just seems like they dont want to admit whats obvious, this is a very competitive sport with not a lof of money and huge pressures to perform and you rarley are 100% going into the fight

waste a lot of money training, not just money but months, months aways from family, you sacrifice so much...you really dont think these guys would look for some help?

and yes the build on some of these guys are just unhuman, look at overreem...no1 can get like that with natural stuff...no1...ask ANYONE who understands about body building...its impossible

ppl just dont seem to want to admit it...penn, hallman, diaz, now kongo and im sure a lot more have said that many fighters are on the juice...seeing as though its easy to take it and not get caught and how much they help the fighters if you look at it from a purley mathematical view, the probability of fighters who prefer to stay clean is probably very few because of everything thats involved in this sport and our understandings of human psychology

thats my take on it at least...i think when random tests start getting done and a lot of fighters get busted every1 will be either shocked and never watch the sport again because they held it to such a high standard, or say ''i told you so'':thumb02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

DraganB said:


> EVERY serious athlete takes a plethora of supplements, vitamins and proteins. To say 90% of UFC fighters take it, is a big understatement.
> Also, I am certain that a huge majority of fighters take steroids and are not dumb enough to get caught, as they only get tested around the time of their fights, which is a few times a year.
> 
> To justify my claim, I present a picture of Natural Bodybuilding contestant (a man who devotes his professional career solely to building bigger muscles without the use of illegal substances)
> ...


Are you Bill O'Reilly or Keith Olbermann? One or the other, b/c both guys use bs cherry-picked examples just like this to make their point.

Two 50 yr old plus body builders vs. 30-something yr old fighter straight out of an intensely regimented training camp?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Are you Bill O'Reilly or Keith Olbermann? One or the other, b/c both guys use bs cherry-picked examples just like this to make their point.
> 
> Two 50 yr old plus body builders vs. 30-something yr old fighter straight out of an intensely regimented training camp?


I mean... exactly. Like the old dudes in the photo ever had a training camp even close to the 8 to 12 weeks Kongo goes through before a fight. This idea you *cant* look like Kongo without juice is absurd.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The point is...more and more fighters start talking about this.
I know talking is cheap. You need to come out with poofs, otherwise you're just a clown.

I've said it before. I think almost all of the fighters are on to something, maybe some of them are pushing it to he limit of legal/illegal: the newest and most advanced nutriments, vitamins and other stuff like that. I have absolutely nothing against taking something as long as it doesn't mean crossing the line to illegal.

And btw. Everyone is clean until proven otherwise.
That's a FACT!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've long since said that steroids were rampid and have met dealers on their way to prominent gyms with a suitcase of goodies. 

You'd be surprised how rampid roids are in the AMATEURS, let alone the pro's. Also, anabolic steroids won't necessarily "make you big" if you're not lifting weights specific for muscle hypertrophy. If you're primarily sparring and rolling on roids, you'll have super recovery, you'd lose BF quick and harden up, but you wouldn't size up like a bodybuilder, unless you lift AND EAT like a bodybuilder.

Also, Growth can only be tested via blood tests and the fighters only give urine tests. Blood tests are only given once at the beginning of each year during re-licensing, as far as I understand.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Riddum: What can you tell us about your UFC 120 opponent Travis Browne? What are his strengths?
> 
> Cheick Kongo : His strengths are his boxing and his BJJ. He came to the UFC without any major flaws. He is the type of opponent that has everything to win by beating me. It will be my job to push him beyond his own boundaries and to stand in his way.


Cheick Kongo basically saying:
I'm a gatekeeper I'm glad... What a lousy attitude dude 

And BTW, if 100% of fighters say that 50% of the fighters are on steroids but not them, well somebody is lying somewhere... I'm not pointing fingers, just saying I don't trust Kongo just because he tells me to


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kongo actually looks like one of the most juiced out dudes in the UFC. He comes the closest to looking like a pro bodybuider, lol.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I doubt Kongo juices.. From what Ive heard Wolfslair is one of the only gyms where they test their fighters and kick them out should they test positive.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> I doubt Kongo juices.. From what Ive heard Wolfslair is one of the only gyms where they test their fighters and kick them out should they test positive.


Which is why none of them are that good!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

lol it makes sense actually


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Kongo actually looks like one of the most juiced out dudes in the UFC. He comes the closest to looking like a pro bodybuider, lol.


I agree but Thiago alves/silva look pretty juiced up as well.

Then you have to understand how much people cut yet still have that much muscle on them.

To act like these guys dont juice is asinine.

You also cant say that rolling around and a few weeks can make you huge like that pic of Kongo, because that just isnt possible. The only REAL way to get that huge would be to take maybe 1-2 yrs of just straight weight training to get that body....rolling around on the ground sparring and boxing will NOT give you that body. 

Gear fixes that....you wont need to bust your ass in the gym to gain size/weight/muscle mass while lowering body fat. 

Clen helps lower weight which helps with cutting as well as some illegal diruetics to actually lower massive amounts of water weight. 

The tried and true D-bol actually helps you gain size. 

Then most cycles only last a month and after that you dont take it for 2-3 months after that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kongo doesn't need to juice to cheat. He does that right out in the open, in the cage.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Not to judge or assume, but if I were to take a guess CK would be one of the fighters that certainly look like he uses. Plus given his fight rep (dirty a$$ fighter) I wouldn't put it as an impossibility being that he's a fighter that would do anything to win....nutcracker lol.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Makes sense. Sonnen is just one of the few who got caught.


----------

